
We post girl:guy ratios of bars & clubs in SF. Tweet us to help out - sfgirlguyratio
https://twitter.com/sfgirlguyratio
======
darxius
Wow this is pretty cool. I don't live in SF nor am I a club-goer, but I assume
the market for such people is pretty big.

How do you get your data? How trustworthy is it?

~~~
Shane1
Yesterday, we and some friends walked around SF and counted at each bar &
restaurant. We need help though so when you're out, tweet or DM us your venue,
ratio, and how crowded it is. We'll be sure to tweet it.

------
jgeorge
So basically I can get you to advertise my club if I tweet a favorable ratio
to you, right? :-)

~~~
sfgirlguyratio
Sure, just be honest. :)

